# Teaching English in Istanbul



## kaliki (Aug 8, 2015)

I've been planning a move to Istanbul(or maybe a coastal city) for a few of years now. The only thing that's stopped me is the fear of not finding a job there. I know a little Turkish, but I'm far from fluent. People have told me native English speaking expats can easily get a job teaching English, but I have my doubts. This seems too good to be true. Any ideas? Or should I just forget this endeavor?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you have experience and/or certifications in that regard?


----------



## kaliki (Aug 8, 2015)

No experience, only a TEFL certificate. I suspect I won't get far with just this though :/


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

i took spanish lessons 4 years ago in Taksim in a private language teaching school and the teacher was from Cuba and didn't have any clue what's turkish like  so i don't think not knowing turkish is a strong barrier.


----------



## kaliki (Aug 8, 2015)

I hope you're right. Your teacher may have been more qualified to teach than I am. I know I sound pessimistic, but I don't want to make this jump and regret it.


----------



## intheME (Sep 5, 2015)

You can get a job with a TEFL cert! That is what we have and we have a job! A university will require a masters degree but a private language center or a highschool will hire people with only a TEFL. 

The visa and work permit laws have changed this past year. It is now required that you get your work permit and visa in your home country before going to Turkey. This means you have to get a job before you move unless you want to come back to the US to get your work permit and visa. 
You can look online for jobs now, apply and interview. Once you are hired your employer will apply for your work permit in Turkey then you will get your visa for Turkey here in the US and only after that will you be able to go to Turkey to work legally. 

It used to be possible to go to Turkey on a tourist visa, get a job and then change your visa to a work visa but the laws have changed. 
Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## tezmerkezim (Sep 14, 2015)

İn Istanbul there are a lot of teachers who are from originally America, they are working as a teacher, many people prefer American teachers


----------



## JohnHowell (Aug 14, 2015)

There's a rising demand for English teachers in Turkey, so hopefully your lack of experience won't be a deal breaker. 

As it's far more sensible to find a job before going out there (unless you want the expense and time wasting of going back and forth for visas), at least you won't be "making a leap" with no lifeline.


----------



## tezmerkezim (Sep 14, 2015)

I wanna give you more information about English teaching system in Turkey.

Turkish people do not know Turkish grammer well because it is complex to learn . So, in Turkey esspecially for businessman never focus on grammer. Many businessmen want to learn English to speak , later to write. Less grammer more practise.


----------



## kaliki (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you all for the very encouraging replies, I really appreciate it. I had pretty much given up on this endeavour, now I'm considering it again.


----------



## kiracci (May 6, 2016)

I would suggest posting in a private tutoring web page. ozelders.com is the most popular in Turkey. A native English speaker would be in a huge demand.


----------



## postphoenix (May 23, 2016)

have you moved to Turkey?


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi my American wife arrived on August 25 and doing job in Adana city. Yesterday her school requested the passport, how much time it will take to get residence permit? Any idea ?


----------

